
Secret History of Silicon Valley - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTC_RxWN_xo
======
peter_d_sherman
>"And so the Valley blossoms in the mid-1950's -- it becomes _Microwave
Valley_..."

[https://youtu.be/ZTC_RxWN_xo?t=2739](https://youtu.be/ZTC_RxWN_xo?t=2739)
(approx)

